# Breeder with Long waiting list



## wertman (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello all, I looking for a sport GSD for schutzhund has to be great with kids. I read months ago of a breeder with a year or two waiting list. I believe sheis a female. Does anyone have any idea of who I am talking about. Also I would be able to travel any place in the country or Europe to get a dog. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

The breeder being a female doesn't really narrow things down, lol. Where are you located, for starters? What else are you looking for in a dog (e.g. lines, etc)?


----------



## wertman (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello I am located in buffalo ny currently with 6 feet of snow and bored out of my mind. I am looking for a sable female I not sure of the difference of medium drive and high drive? I have looked back 5 years of post and my list of prospects are:

Schraderhaus
True haus
Sportwaffen k9
sequoyah
Staatsmacht
Kleinen Han 
Kulladogs

I know I listed a lot but please let me know also if anyone wants to put in there recommendation. I will be reaching out to the breeders for more info from each. Thanks in advanced I have always been a big researcher and can't help but wanting to make the best decision possible.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Aristar Bastet has puppies!

Aritar Bastet - kennel of German Shepherds


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

What are your plans for the dog? Sport? Active pet? Service dog? Couch potato? Sounds like we are being nosy, but really it helps on who to recommend you too.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

This female breeder with a year long waiting list. Was she in NYS?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

mycobraracr said:


> What are your plans for the dog? Sport? Active pet? Service dog? Couch potato? Sounds like we are being nosy, but really it helps on who to recommend you too.





wertman said:


> looking for a sport GSD for schutzhund has to be great with kids.
> Does anyone have any suggestions?


...


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> ...


Thanks, I caught that after I posted. Too much time in between reading the initial post and responding :blush:. 

Still more information would be nice. Experience level? Stuff like that.


----------



## wertman (Aug 5, 2014)

I am interested in sports like schutzhund also our local fire dept has a large search and rescue team but no dogs belong. As far S experience I have not had a gsd I had a Saint Bernard who was very serious and aggressive she was pretty tough to handle at times. Also my friend is a sheriff k9 but his recommendations were for trained dogs and way to much money.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Out of the breeders you listed, I have heard good things about most of them. I would contact them and see what they say. 

Have you found a club/trainer to work with yet? That might be a place to start then they can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sending you a pm


----------



## wertman (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes I found the schutzhund club of buffalo. It's been snowing so much here not really going to be doing much until maybe next month or later. I have not asked for any recommendations though was looking on here first to find a dog then seek help in training


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

wertman said:


> Yes I found the schutzhund club of buffalo. It's been snowing so much here not really going to be doing much until maybe next month or later. I have not asked for any recommendations though was looking on here first to find a dog then seek help in training


Any dogs there that you liked? Any that really stood out to you above the rest? If so, find out where they came from and go from there. Also, find out how these dogs are off the training/trialing field. Is it the type of dog you can live with?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Richard Smhelik (sp??) - the TD of Buffalo club will be breeding his IPO3 female next year - he owns the sire of my K litter, and will probably breed her to Komet after he gets titled (projected to be in Dec-Feb for his IPO1).....get on a list for that litter if you want to train there.....he has a very very nice female and he knows Komet well...

Komet is a super nice dog in the house, social and stable....and expect that he will produce the same...

Lee


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

wertman said:


> Hello I am located in buffalo ny currently with 6 feet of snow and bored out of my mind. I am looking for a sable female I not sure of the difference of medium drive and high drive? I have looked back 5 years of post and my list of prospects are:
> 
> Schraderhaus
> True haus
> ...


I've got a True Haus pup out of Esko/Gina, he's 6 mos now & looks exactly like Esko.

He's got plenty of drive for ScH/IPO. I wanted a social & outgoing dog & they delivered. He loves people, which I want (low liability). I've owned highly defensive GSDs & I don't need the stress.

He's also mouthy & vocal, though the mouthiness is calming down now, as is to be expected.

I also wanted an affectionate dog who would bond well & they delivered on that as well.

He's got a lot of drive & energy that need to be managed. He also is very biddable & picks up obedience very quickly.

High food drive was a must--got a total food pig which makes obedience easy.

Overall, I feel like I was able to custom order my pup. Haven't dine prelims yet, but I'll post when I do. With this guy's speed & agility, I'm not overly concerned.

He is tough. I'd like a little more handler sensitivity, but he does respond to motivational training.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Would also recommend Richard -his female is very nice-and you could go and meet her-fun dog


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I've heard a lot of good things about Sportwaffen and Shraderhaus lately.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a Schraderhaus dog. Jean is great to work with and good about matching what you are looking for. I recommend calling her and just chatting. You will get a good feel for her.


----------

